# Death of man linked to altercation with Burlington VT Police Officer



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

The death of a man found days after an altercation with a Burlington police officer has been linked, in part, to skull fractures he received from the officer punching him while trying to subdue him, according to the man's death certificate.

Douglas Kilburn, 54, of Burlington had been the subject of a police call on March 11 when officers responded to the University of Vermont Medical Center for a report of a disorderly individual. Burlington police have said Kilburn punched Officer Cory Campbell in the face, and then Campbell punched Kilburn in return, subduing him. No weapons were involved in the exchange.

On Wednesday, Kilburn's death certificate was released showing that his manner of death had been ruled a homicide. His cause of death was "undetermined terminal mechanism due to multiple underlying conditions," including:

hypertension, 
cardiac and cerebral vascular disease,
obesity, 
Type 2 diabetes, 
and skull fractures due to blunt impact.

The death certificate states that the skull fracture he suffered occurred in the parking lot of the medical center on the date and time of the altercation with Campbell. The death certificate says his injury occurred when he was "struck by other person."

Kilburn had been treated at the hospital for injuries sustained in the March 11 incident, and he was discharged the next day, Vermont State Police have said. He was found dead three days later.

Campbell has been serving on administrative duty since March 18. He was hired by Burlington police on July 19, 2016.

"He has no disciplinary history and an unblemished record of service," Burlington police said in March.

Vermont State Police are continuing to investigate the incident, including whether the officer's use of force was appropriate.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

This is good all day long.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm no expert, but I'd venture to guess items 1-4 played a large part in his death.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

HistoryHound said:


> I'm no expert, but I'd venture to guess items 1-4 played a large part in his death.


Yeah.. I mean the guy looked like the epitome of health God only knows how many Hot Pockets and two liters (its french) of mountain dew he had to choke down to get that fine physique. Thats a real tall order for him being a level 4 dungeon master and all. M'lady!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

We all know, in this day and age, Officer Campbell is at risk of being prosecuted. Rational people will know that he did NOTHING wrong and his actions were fully justified and that the death of Mr. Kilburn was an avoidable occurrence, had Mr. Kilburn taken better care of himself and NOT battered a Police Officer. Mr. Kilburn is CLEARLY at fault right down the line. BUT, in these days, Poor Officer Campbell must now sweat out the bullshit and PRAY he's not hauled into court by a Bernie Sanders wannabe.

And we wonder why no one wants the job these days. I mean, REALLY?

ok, I just watched the entire first video. The cop was 100% awesome from start to finish, but where the libtards will get him is, he swore: "Get the Fuck out". Of course the response of "Did you just swear at me? You're a FUCKING punk." is laughable but, this IS the United States where cops can do no right, right? I don't know what this Kilburn did INSIDE the hospital, but there is NO DOUBT in my mind, he was a total jackass. Sad that he died, but his fault, 100%.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

To build upon my previous post, we all know about the skunk in Cohasset who was tased by police and died in DECEMBER and the Officers were just OFFICIALLY cleared yesterday. We know they did the right thing, everyone with any rational thoughts in their heads knew they did the right thing, the COPS knew they did the right thing, but it took 7 months to officially clear them? That was no doubt a scary 7 months and lets be honest, it appears the dead guy's family understands it was the only choice the cops had, but who is to say some slick douche lawyer won't sweep in and convince them that a wrongful death suit is very much in order?

Retirement is just WAY too far away.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Someone give that coroner a ticket lately ? 

I'm no medical expert, but isn't "homicide" a stretch ?


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

pahapoika said:


> Someone give that coroner a ticket lately ?
> 
> I'm no medical expert, but isn't "homicide" a stretch ?


Unfortunately not. He was killed by another person. Lawful or not...


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

TacEntry said:


> Unfortunately not. He was killed by another person. Lawful or not...


Homicide is not necessarily murder, so you are correct.


----------

